# Honeymoon Rolls (revised) - by Observer and ??? (~BBW, Romance, Eating, ~SWG)



## Observer (Aug 14, 2008)

_~BBW, Romance, Eating, ~SWG _- Newlywed pleases the appetites oif her hubby and herself while others stew and fuss

*Honeymoon Rolls *
*(An Observer Revised Adaptation from the Dimensions Weight Room)*​ 
[*Editor’s Note: *Those familiar with weight gain fiction may recognize that the following story, migrated from the Dimension’s Weight Room, was (when originally posted) noted as having similarities to another posted elsewhere on the Internet. 

The Dimension’s version, however, takes a different and hopefully more positive course, especially as the participants jointly realize their true inner feelings and dreams. This migrated version now includes elements in another adaptation entitled Fat and Happy Bride which was formerly posted here.] 

 *Chapter 1*

Marc and Kimberly were newlyweds at the solid age of 25. They had recently graduated from Ivy League schools and were from similar social backgrounds. Both their families were, therefore, quite approving of the match. 

After all, Marc was a good-looking guy with an athletic build and fine corporate future. Kimberly was radiant, tanned and trim, the result of working out at the gym via aerobics with her collegiate girlfriends. She weighed 115 lbs. at 5'6" on their wedding day --- within a pound or two of what she had been for her entire adult life after losing forty pounds (at her Mother's insistence and the incentive of a new car) in high school. 

Both she and Marc enjoyed skiing, tennis, and other physical activities. He also enjoyed good food, but deferred to her wishes for moderation. He recognized that all her friends told her how proud she should be of her firm and toned body, as though that in some way was the ultimate definition of her worth. He internally rolled his eyeballs and wondered where their heads would be in thirty years.

The wedding day, which happened to be on the New Year's Day weekend, brought happiness to both Marc and Kimberly, who promptly left for a family financed 21-day honeymoon to the Pacific Islands. The weather was great and the romance even better. 

Over the first week, besides constant love making, the two newlyweds tanned on the beach and participated in the water sport activities sponsored by the hotel. They also dined sumptuously on mahi mahi and other delicacies at the fine resort restaurants. Marc had promised to "spoil" her on the honeymoon, and Kimberly found herself quite enjoying it. Apart from the watchful eyes of her mom and her friends she felt free to give her appetite a little more freedom than usual.

Week two of the honeymoon came about and the two tired of the water sports and just decided to lounge on the beach and relax. Marc discovered a number of entertainment spots developed by the natives for the tourist trade and took Kimberly there in the evening. In addition to music and songs featuring talented players in multihued toga like garments, there were strange and scrumptious delicacies. Marc was fascinated by the variety and encouraged Kimberly to try all of them --- along with the high-calorie exotic drinks that accompanied them.

By the time week three came Kimberly commented that she felt a little tummy bulge since they had been enjoying so much good food. Mark just smiled and reassured her that she was gorgeous. Kimberly rationalized that she might have gained two or three pounds due to too little exercise, a problem she knew she could resolve as soon as she had access to the gym back in the states. But for now she continued to explore the cuisine of the far east as they spent the final week in Auckland and Melbourne. 

The honeymoon ended and the two newlyweds flew home where both of them knew they had to head off to resume work and start their lives as a married couple the next day, They unpacked and Kimberly realized that she and Marc had not eaten. She started to go to the market, feeling that it was her job as a loving newlywed to cook him up something. 
He however, felt it was his duty, or opportunity, to treat his wife to a less tiring prime rib dinner. They after all had had a very long flight and airline cuisine was tolerable at best. The supper was replete with a dessert of Browned Butter Carrot Cake, which as you may know includes fresh pineapple, candied pecans and a rich cream cheese frosting. Whatever appetite controls may have been in place vanished as Kim’s will power melted in the ecstasy of the evening. 

Upon getting ready for the office her first morning back, Kimberly noticed a tightness in her skirt. She dismissed it as just a feeling because, after all, she had been wearing shorts and a bathing suit for the past three weeks. At the office the girls had arranged a "welcome back party" with a full array of pastries, pies and other goodies. Kimberly felt a little embarrassed, but ate generously of what everyone had put together. She skipped the gym, for the long day at work she found tiring. 

Upon arriving home she curiously hopped on the scale and saw that it now said 122 lbs. instead of her customary 115 lbs. Well, Kimberly thought to herself, a gain of 7 pounds during a three week honeymoon was not the end of the world, especially since she would be back to the gym starting tomorrow to work it off. 

She prepared a salmon patty dinner with Rice-A-Roni and frozen peas for Marc and herself, then relaxed in front of the TV. About an hour later Marc arrived home --- bringing a surprise coconut cream pie for dessert. At first she was shocked --- but as the evening's love making progressed she was inwardly happy that he had been so thoughtful. Supper really hadn't been that filling and the pie really did hit the spot. 

The next day some of the pie remained, so she and Marc finished it off as part of with breakfast. The very fact of having a substantive breakfast was something Kimberly had skipped in college and after graduation. But in married life, she was about to quickly find out, it was something her husband expected --- even if he had to help make it. It didn’t hurt that he was a reasonably good chef and natural early riser. 

After work some of her friends invited her out to celebrate a co-workers birthday. It was a buffet of hors' deourves which Kimberly found herself enjoying. Without really thinking, she had two and a half plates along with a coupe of drinks. She didn't even think about going to the gym. 

That evening Marc called to say he would be a bit late from work and so she had a little more time to cook --- preparing a meat loaf with mashed potatoes and green beans. Nothing overly caloric there, she thought. But then he came home with a pint of pecan ripple ice cream and, again, by the end of the evening she found herself happy that he had been so thoughtful. 

_“Hmm, he sure isn’t noticing my gain or encouraging me to diet,” _she noted with a sense of relief._ “I guess I’m still in the safe range.” _

She'd not ever dieted before except under her mom’s watchful eye. That meant her Mom was virtually controlling her food supply. She really had no incentive or desire to diet, just a vague idea that it was expected of people if they gained a little. She actually had no real idea of calorie content or how to go about it on her own.

On the third day Kimberly and her friends found themselves running behind at work and they had to put in overtime. She skipped the gym again. About 7:00 she and her co-workers ordered pizza and chicken to eat while working. She had around four pieces of pizza and a couple of pieces of chicken. When she got home around 10:30 she found Marc had prepared a green bean casserole with garlic bread. Although she was not really hungry she felt compelled to eat with him as a loving newlywed. And somehow she felt protected and pampered in his loving arms as her bulging belly pressed against him in bed. 

On day four back from the honeymoon Marc found himself getting weary of back to back ten and twelve hour days. A new play was in town, so about 3:00 he called Kimberly and announced that he would pick her up at five for dinner followed by a show. Any thought of the gym promptly went out the window and that evening she had a fine filet mignon repast with baked potatoes and squash at a fine restaurant downtown restaurant. Dessert was chocolate mousse..

Day five back from the honeymoon was a Friday and on Fridays the gang at work always went out for drinks after work to bring on the weekend. Marc joined her at the tavern and everyone had their usual good time. Several of the gals mentioned to Kim that she was quickly getting that happy married look, but she took it as meaning she seemed happy in her new marriage.

Friday evening was traditionally time she and Marc spent with his parents, and this week was no different. This was the evening that his Mom actually cooked, giving the resident housekeeper/cook the night off. This evening it was a fine piece of salmon with curried rice and vegetables. His Mother, who was always mildly critical of her super trim physique, also had a three layer cake from the bakery for dessert. 

In prior times Kimberly had always politely eaten a courteous amount and then taken the balance home, always being careful to praise the quality while pleading a small appetite. This evening, however, Kimberly ate every morsel with an eagerness and zest that drew a knowing smile towards Marc from her Father-in-law. Marc smiled back at his Dad and said nothing. 

That weekend was a long three-day weekend with a Monday holiday. Marc and Kimberly just stayed at home after a hectic week at work after their long honeymoon. a long vacation. The two relaxed all three days and ordered pizza and Chinese delivered several times. On Sunday, at Marc’s suggestion, she prepared a nice beef stroganoff meal for her and Marc Kimberly commented on how she was feeling really relaxed as a married woman. Marc smiled and let her know how nice she looked, making Kim warm and comfortable about herself.

Over the next three weeks Kim found her way to the gym four times only, as things were just always too hectic or she had engagements with her friends. When she went to the gym everyone always asked her how married life was treating her and a few patted her on the tummy when saying so, but she thought little of it. Meanwhile most mornings Marc was pampering her with a variety of homemade breakfasts.

Also, during those same three weeks Kim took advantage of a few of the gift certificates she had gotten at her wedding shower and went shopping for some new work suits. She wanted to treat herself to some new clothes, as she had been promoted just a few weeks before her marriage and just had not had the time to buy anything new while planning the wedding. When Kim went shopping, she had the sales gal measure her and pick the clothes off the rack that would fit her just as she had always done in the past and really did not pay much attention to the size. 

A few more weeks passed and Kim made her way to the gym all of two more times as she was always feeling she was either too tired or too busy. Life at home was great and relaxing, as Kim loved getting home early and being a bit of a homebody and enjoying relaxation while watching TV and snacking. She’d do supper since Marc was doing the morning meals.

By the third month back from the honeymoon. Kimberly had settled into a pattern of increased food consumption, with Marc smiling and others saying nothing. Kimberly seemed oblivious to the fact that she was continuing to slowly gain. Finally at the office, however, a couple of the gals mentioned to her that she was now she was really getting that happy married look. 
Initially she had taken such remarks as meaning she seemed happy in her new marriage, but now she realized they were talking about her developing honeymoon roll around her abdomen. 

She retorted that when she had less work and time to exercise it would be disappearing soon enough. But inwardly she began to be concerned that her gain was becoming so obvious. 
That weekend Kimberly, tried to probe Marc's feelings about her weight, commenting on how she was feeling really relaxed as a married woman. His response was to simply smile and get very sexually aggressive. They spent both days romping in the hay while ordering pizza, chicken and Chinese food delivered. He served her breakfast in bed. 

Over the next three weeks Kimberly did finally find her way to the gym some more, but it was only six times, as things were just always too hectic or she had engagements with her friends. 

When she went to the gym everyone always asked her how married life was treating her. A few patted her on the tummy when saying so, but she brushed off the unwanted reminders. Marc seemed content, she was happy, and what difference did it make if she had gained a few pounds? 

Kimberly did know, however, that her clothes were feeling tighter, and so finally took advantage of a few of the gift certificates she had gotten at her wedding shower and went shopping for some new work suits. She had been promoted just a few weeks before her marriage and just had not had the time to buy anything new while planning the wedding. 

When Kimberly went shopping, she had the sales gal measure her and pick the clothes off the rack that would fit her just as she had always done in the past and really did not pay much attention to the size. 

A few more weeks passed and Kim made her way to the gym all of two more times as she was always feeling she was either too tired or too busy. Life at home was great and relaxing, as Kim loved getting home early and being a bit of a homebody and enjoying relaxation while watching TV and sometimes snacking


----------



## Observer (Aug 14, 2008)

*Chapter 2 *

It was around ten months after being married that Kim was in the copy room at work making copies of a report due later in the day when she overheard two co- workers talking. One was complaining about gaining a few pounds and Kim thought to herself that she too had noticed a few extra pounds on this co- worker. The other co-worker commented that it could be worse. 

At that point the girl complaining about her recent gain asked in what way. 

The other girl retorted, "Well you could be filling out like our newlywed Kimberly". 

At that, the girl that had gained a few laughed and said, "Hey, if marriage does that to a person, its is a wonder anyone gets married now a days!" 

Both girls laughed and one closed by saying, "Well, lets not give up on Kim yet. Who knows maybe she will take a good look in the mirror soon and see she is turning into quite the plump newlywed."

Kimberly was irritated and could not believe her ears. That night after work she raced home and hopped on the scale. She expected to see at the most 130 to 135 lbs, but instead it rested on a nice round 143 pounds. She was shocked! She looked at herself in the mirror and could see a little difference compared to the old self she remembered. She even remarked silently that she carried the weight pretty good. But she was surprised and having gained 28 pounds in less than a year. 

“Not good,” she initially thought.

But, she reasoned, it was now mid November and not the best time to be worrying about starting a diet with the holidays coming soon. Kimberly felt a little remorseful but thought it best to just watch herself over the next two months or so and then work hard after the new year began.

“That sounds okay and lets face it,” she thought, “the new year will be here soon, so how much damage can a month and a half cause? It’s the party season!”

Thanksgiving came, and then came the push to Christmas. There were lots of parties, especially now that Marc and Kimberly had to worry about both sides of the family and lots of friends. Kimberly was busy constantly with friends and loved the weekends where Marc and she could just hang out at home and be true homebodies. Marc shopped with her a couple of times, finding cute winter outfits that she liked. She made sure they fit her well, as she wanted to wear them to the many activities over the holidays. 

They spent the New Year's at her parent’s house. It was the first time they had been able to visit them since the wedding. Her mother, who had pressed her so hard a few years earlier to reduce, commented how she had gained some weight since the wedding. Kimberly thought to herself, "if you only knew that I've gained 30 pounds since marrying." 

Later that day Kimberly overheard her Mother and Aunt talking, her Aunt commenting that Kimberly had sure put some pounds on since her wedding. Kim hoped her Mom would stick up for her. However, her Mom simply remarked, "Well, it all started during the honeymoon. She came back showing a bit of a tummy on her from the South Pacific and she has just been steadily putting the weight back on ever since". 

"At first I thought she might be preggers and you had forgotten to tell me," replied the Aunt, "but then after getting close to her I could see it wasn't pregnancy weight." 

"No," her Mom commented back, "Its certainly not pregnancy weight. And at the rate she has been gaining over the holidays I think we are going to have a full fledge porker in our family soon"! 

Kimberly walked into the room at this point and both her Aunt and Mom laughed and her aunt said, "Here she is our plump newlywed! We were just talking about you." 

Kimberly quickly changed the subject. She certainly didn't see herself as a porker but didn't appreciate the slam. At home that night she declared to herself that she had been pretty good over the holidays and that her Mom and Aunt were just full of crap and commenting more on her gain from the first year of marriage then any recent gain over the holidays. They just hadn’t been around to notice that much.

The statement was partly true, but in fact they had noted something else. At the season’s family parties Kimberly was seldom without something to drink or nibble on in her hands or near by. She was having seconds on entrees, snack foods and desserts without seemingly even being aware. 

Upset and apprehensive, Kimberly asked Marc flat out if he thought she was getting too heavy and told him what had happened. 

"I think certain relatives ought to keep their opinions to themselves --- I think you look just lovely, and if they are going to be upset at your gaining a few pounds they are going to have to consider me an accomplice!" 

"Yes," she said, relaxing," I guess you have given me more than a few calories." 

"Which, unless I am mistaken, you have thoroughly enjoyed --- so why don't we forget about Mama and Auntie. They don't live with you; I do - and enjoy it!" 

He also told her that he was fine with her figure, but knew that if she wanted she would lose it and if she didn't she wouldn't Either way he wasn't worrying over it. Then he kissed her and made love. Next morning, as was his custom, he made them both breakfast &#8211; a three egg omelet with raisin toast and potatoes O’Brian. 

A few weeks later later she received a phone call from one of her girl friends from college, asking if she wanted to go out for lunch while the friend was in town. They hadn't seen each other in eighteen months, and were to be joined by two others from college. Kimberly gladly accepted. 

She met her three friends at the restaurant at 1 PM. They were already sitting at the table. Kimberly came up and surprised the girls as they were busy talking at the table. At this point one of the girls noticed Kimberly's blouse creeping up above her waistband, exposing the full roll of flesh peeking over the top. As Kimberly hurriedly pulled the blouse down the friend blurted out, "Oh my look at you girl...you're getting fat too!" 

Kimberly quickly noticed that the other three girls also indeed did all seem plumper --- one definitely weighed more than she did, but she had always been chunky. They gave each other hugs and ordered their meal. Kimberly had a buffalo steak burrito with black beans and a vegetable shiskabob on a skewer. It was rated on the menu as 780 calories, but she didn't bother to note it. As the discussion progressed it became apparent that her three friends were not upset about their weight and that was reassuring to Kimberly, who by now had lost all interest in diets and gym workouts. 

This was just as well, for the new year started quickly with Kimberly being given responsibility for overseeing four other employees. In March she was given six weeks to prepare for a multi-week business travel assignment in May culminating with a seminar in St. Louis. 

She sighed about the diet delay to Marc, but declared that she would start an exercise and diet regime after coming back from the two-week trip. His reaction was to lament her absence and treat her to a special dinner of Moroccan lamb and chocolate mousse for dessert. 

_“If I didn’t know better I would think he would rather have me bigger than dieting,”_ she thought.

The girls at the office had taken to bringing treats to relieve the stress. Kimberly, now fully aware of Marc's relaxed attitude towards her weight, felt little reason to abstain from sharing in the freely available pastries, take out food. and occasional sweets. 

After a few months her clothes again began to feel a little tight. So, a few days before she was to go on the trip Kimberly decided she wanted to look spiffy while at the corporate office, so she went out and bought a few new outfits. 

While at the store the sales girl that always serviced her commented, "Wow! At the pace you are going, we won't be seeing you at our store any more. Looks like you will be graduating soon to our store downtown." 

Kimberly asked her “what do you mean?”

The sales girl came back, "Well, you know. Only our downtown store handles the plus sizes". 
Kimberly just stood there speechless. The sales girl, now a bit uncomfortable, tried to make up for her comment and said, "Oh don't worry, they have all sorts of great selections for the fuller figures." 

What is this, Kimberly fumed as she left the mall store and began driving home. "How dare she say that to me. I am not that big". 

Kimberly slowed the car and looked down towards her waist and her tummy that was now protruding out far enough that it pressed against the steering wheel. She was amazed that it was sticking out that far. 

“The kids at the carwash must have moved the seat forward,” she thought. At the next red light she looked down again as she adjusted the seat. She felt it again and saw how soft it now was and then felt hunger come over her. On impulse she decided to drive through to get a Big Mac and some fries with a strawberry malt.

As she ordered she thought, _"Oh, really smart...a Big Mac to fill my growing belly." _

Kimberly arrived home before Marc and decided it was time to get on the scale once again. She got near the scale and looked at her tummy and said, "Well, no more than 150 pounds I bet...at the very most". 

On the scale she climbed and the needled bounced high at first and then low and came to a rest at a startling 163 pounds. "

_"What!", _Kimberly thought, "_Something must be wrong with this scale --- it can't be on zero". _

Kimberly checked the scale and repositioned it. She got back on and this time she felt better as it now only said 159 pounds. Kimberly contemplated what had happened....16 pounds since the first of the year and 28 in the year before that, for a total gain of 44 pounds since getting married 18 months earlier. 

"Well," she thought, "I am not telling anyone about this as I will be losing at least some of it after I come back from the business trip". 

And with that she headed off happily in her new fitting suits. 

No one mentioned her weight during the first two weeks of the trip and she felt only a few people gave her that odd look that heavier people sometimes attract in public. But on the last Sunday before heading for St. Louis Kimberly was relaxing at poolside where snacks and soft drinks were provided free of charge, when a moderately large woman, somewhat older than Kimberly, came by with her husband and said, "Kim,. Kim, is that you?" 
Kimberly, lying on the sun chair, looked up and said yes. 

The woman then said, "Oh, it is you. I saw you yesterday, but I told my husband that it can't be you because Kimberly doesn't have a fat belly on her....guess I was wrong". 

Kimberly kind of laughed and said, "Well, its me". 

The lady then said, "Its sure good to see you. Remember me, I am Jean, the one who used to babysit you when you were a child. 

Kimberly acknowledged that she remembered but had been fishing for the name. She knew that Jean had known her as a fat child, and also knew how she had struggled to lose weight in early high school. Deep inside twinges of guilt pecked away at her conscience. 

Kimberly then asked Jean her how she was and what was new in her life. Jean replied she was doing great and that her and her hubby had moved to LA. Then, after her husband had gone inside to watch a ball game, Jean said to Kim, "Well, I can see what you have been doing the last few years ..... you had slimmed down so much but looks like you've rediscovered food. I bet you have put on a good 50 pounds." 

Kimberly grimaced inside, but just put on a happy face. Jean changed the subject and the two conversed for several hours while they both snacked on the free cheese, chips, nets and soft drinks provided by the hotel. They also had several hard liquor drinks &#8211; Kimberly’s were calorie rich White Russians grasshoppers and pina coladas. Jean seemed to prefer rum and coke, but also had a Zombie.

_“One nice thing about being fatter,” _thought Kimberly. _I can handle more liquor without getting tipsy.” _

When the Jean got up to leave she gave Kimberly a hug and said, "Sweetie, please take care of yourself! You're fat and getting fatter...you're a married woman now, not a child. Dan's not happy with me being heavy and Marc is going to feel the same way if you don't watch it." 

This judgmental crack depressed Kimberly, who correctly noted that the super-critical Jean had eaten as much as she had during the afternoon and had just as many drinks, and the next day it got worse. In the hotel lobby she ran into two gals that she always spent time with at the pool. They were already in their bathing suits and came running up to Kimberly where one of the girls said, "Hey there, meet you at the pool. Looks like it a one piecer for you this year now that you have gotten married and matronly". 

The other girl said, "Oh, leave her alone. Kim’s just a happy queen size girl now". 

The two left urging Kim to come to the pool, but she demurred. 

Instead she went to her room that overlooked the pool from three floors up. Kimberly looked down and could see lots of faces she knew and lots of slim bodies that only a year ago she could boast as not being as toned or tanned as hers. After thinking things over Kim decided she was tired and would just relax in her room for the rest of the afternoon and evening. 

She then sat back on the bed, turned on the TV and comfortably, snacking from the mini bar and ordered room service. So what if she wasn’t petite enough for them anymore? She leaned back and quaffed another 12 ounce Coors.

She spent the next two days of the seminar the next week in her room, leaving only for the sessions and to get breakfast. She knew she had been getting fatter, but had felt fine. Marc seemed happy as well. Why were others so concerned?

She also looked in the full length mirror. Yes, she had a belly, her thighs touched and her arms and face were rounder. 

_"But I'm not a teeny bopper any more - and as a woman I'm well proportioned. What is everyone so upset about?" _she questioned. Had she stood sidewise she might have noticed the true size of her belly and growing hips - even some developing back fat. These were things that her critics saw as "bad," although they only made Marc horny.

The more she dwelt on it the more she resented the crack and indulged herself with room service, television, and a computer hookup to an online service. That was where she first came across the size acceptance chat room. 

At first it seemed weird --- people discussing their weight and being comfortable with it. She learned over the next few days that some men actually prefer heavier girls but feel socially pressured to deny their preferences. She also learned that having lost weight it was quite common to regain it absent strenuous efforts. 

_"That," _she thought, "_is me. Fat child, lose weight to please society, relax, and get fat again without really caring about it. But I can do without the remarks by well meaning persons who don't understand. But .... could Marc actually prefer me large_?"


----------



## Observer (Aug 14, 2008)

*Chapter 3*

This question of what Marc really felt weighed on Kimberly during the first week home from her trip. She only had time to be a homebody and catch up at work. Then Marc came home with the exciting news that they were both going to get away for a week in the mountains. It would include the opportunity to go skiing, one of Kimberly's delights from past years. 

Kimberly prepped all week for the trip getting things in order at work and shopping for new ski outfits as she knew nothing from past years would fit. In truth she was getting less ecstatic about it every time she thought about it. Mark’s high carb breakfasts and her own penchant for snacks, desserts and high calorie drinks were far more enjoyable. 

Marc and Kimberly arrived late in the evening at the mountain resort lodge and got a good night sleep so they would be on the slopes first thing in the morning the next day. The day was perfect for skiing and Marc pushed hard to get in as many runs throughout the morning, something Kimberly and he always did every time they skied with the group in the past. 

By 11 AM Kimberly tired of the strenuous activity and said she would let everyone go on without her as she should go take a break in the lodge. Marc decided to join her and the couple spent the rest of the day in the safety and comfort of the lodge enjoying the abundant food of the buffet, the games and the spectacular views.

It seemed to her that he enjoyed the relaxation as much as he did the slopes ---even more as he volunteered to dish her up seconds from the buffet line. There was even a free table of nuts, pastries, chips and other snacks. . There were even mini-slices of pie. and over the afternoon Kim had around a half dozen - they individually looked so small, but packed 150 calories each.

Day two saw another early start, and again she was tired after four hours. Marc again joined her and they relaxed; the pattern was repeated on day three. except that Marc suggested she have a rubdown from the lodge masseuse. She did, managing to consume a generous lunch plus several plates of treats. On the second night they shared a large supper in the lodge dining room.

Late in the afternoon of the third day she called the office to check in --- then had to wait near a pay phone for a call back. While waiting for the call she could hear two of the girls from the morning ski group coming down the hall. They stopped just around the corner from the payphone by the newspaper rack, where Kimberly could now make out what they were chatting about --- her. 

She heard the first girl say, "I estimate we will only see her out on the slopes one more time the rest of the week." 

The second girl replied, I am betting we do not see her out there at all the rest of the week. Did you see her out there two mornings ago? She looked like the Abdominal Snowman out there." 

"Yes, agreed the first. "It is amazing how marriage can turn someone into a Lane Bryant customer over night. We'd better hurry and get to the buffet before Kimberly gets there." 

The next morning Kimberly made sure she was out on the slopes with everyone else, first thing. She stayed with the group until lunchtime, where she announced she was just too pooped and would rest up in the lodge for the afternoon. 

One of the other girls then said, "Yeah, I am going to join Kim as well. The extra twenty pounds I am still carrying from having the baby two months ago has got me pooped as well. I guess us fatties will just sit the afternoon out." 

Then she poked Kimberly in her belly and said, "Lets go eat! " 

Startled Kimberly still went, because she was in fact hungry, but inside she was thinking “_am I really a porker now? What must Marc think of me if I’ve really become a blimp?”_

Yet the food was so good she before she was through she wound up having two entrées plus dessert.

Marc and the girl's husband joined them at the buffet, then wandered off while the two plump wives talked. 

"Being heavier takes it toll on some things," said the girl, whose name was Carol, "but it also has its advantages --- especially if your husband likes a woman with some meat on her bones." 

"What do you mean?" asked Kimberly. 

"Matt has always wanted me to be plumper --- and now that I've had the baby he has been treating me like a queen in the hopes that I won't lose. Frankly I've been enjoying it." 

"You mean you aren't intending to lose the weight you gained?" 

"As if I could by trying! Doing that requires more sacrifice for most people than its worth ---if you're naturally heavier, then its best to just be that way." 

The conversation made Kim decide that she had to have a frank talk with Mark. All the remarks by others told Kimberly that she was getting noticeably heavier. He couldn’t help but know it too, and she really needed to know how he felt about her size. 

Well, of course when Marc got to their room that evening he knew something was wrong. Kim didn’t want to come to dinner. So he ordered room service but Kim only picked at her food. 

Finally he forced the truth out of her.

"Marc, I know you love me and seem willing to accept anything within reason. But you need to know that I am heavy enough now that some people make remarks about me --- yet I have also found out that some men prefer heavier women. Honestly, what do you think of me really? Do I need to exercise more, eat less, and lose weight --- or at least not gain any more? Or what?" 

"Or what?" he replied, "Have you discovered that you enjoy the heavy life despite the criticism and just want to be reassured that I also like you that way? That's what I am hearing." 

“Everyone says I’m a pig now that I’m married &#8211; and no matter what you say, its true. My appetite has grown and I can’t resist it &#8211; or at least don’t usually want to. Even though its doesn't bother me that much, the scale says I’ve gained a ton of weight. Everyone remarks on it. How can you stand me?”

“Because I don’t share that opinion and I love you, all of you, just as you are?” he replied. “Have I once ever criticized your weight or appetite? I think my vote should count more than theirs! And your vote should count the most.”

"You mean I should give myself permission to be fat?" 

"Not permission --- but freedom to recognize what you innately have been all along. Can I be completely honest?" 

"Go ahead. I'm ready." 

"You are correct in your feelings. I care about you and will love you at whatever weight you decide makes you happy. We have a relationship that is based on class, interests, shared beliefs and goals in a score of ways --- size is just part of the mix. But, when we were in college the fact of your having lost weight as a teenager was something you were very open about. You told everyone how hard you had to exercise to keep your figure --- and how much you hated doing it. And I, as one who given a choice likes chunkier women, wished then that I had known you before you lost weight, for on my watch you would never have had to be put through that torture. You may note that no one in my family has criticized you for being too heavy." 

"True," recalled Kimberly, "Your mom used to call me a skinny thing and threaten to fatten me up." 

"And you never really objected. Which made me think that perhaps someday you might feel free to let your body follow its natural tendencies rather than your Mother's nagging, which is what you have been doing." 

"And you like it?" 

"I love it." 

"Even if I can't keep up on ski slopes?" 

"You do well enough --- think of all the fine food those addicted to athletics miss out on. There is a balance somewhere, I am sure." 

"So how plump would you like to see me?" 

"Oh, somewhere over 200 maybe - or a little more. Why don't you decide what you are happy with rather than asking me to set limits." 

"Well, I could exercise more and be in better condition." 

"That is always good for anyone, regardless of their weight --- maybe even more important for larger people I would think." 

"So you would help me exercise if I asked you --- especially if weight loss was not the goal?" 

"I think it would be an ideal balance."

Kim liked the reply, but she still felt attacked. Gradually, lovingly. Marc brought Kim around and she did eat some supper. Still, over the next three days Kim stayed off the slopes even though Marc urged her to come out as the weather conditions were perfect. Each day one or two other people took parts of the day off as well, which made the relaxing in the lodge all the more enjoyable for Kim as she had company. And of course there were plenty of snacks, particularly those luscious pie mini-slices.

The ski week ended and Kimberly and Marc arrived home safely with no broken bones. Marc was exhilarated by the trip as he had skied it all week just like he and Kimberly had done in prior years. Both he and Kimberly were also relaxed that they had cleared the air on the weight issue. 

Well, Monday was back to work and of course that meant Kimberly had to spend the next several days getting caught up. But there was a new attitude of confidence about her which was noticeable to her coworkers. There was no time to get on the diet and exercise program this week. She vowed the week after she was going to start. And in a sense she did.

Over the next several months Kimberly parked her car several blocks from work just to make herself walk. Marc made a point of planning activities, even leisurely hikes, that required walking on the weekends. And the two young people formed a habit of walking a mile or two each evening. Kimberly noted that she was quickly building up stamina and energy just by the effort --- even though the scales continued to inch slowly upward. 

It was getting towards their second anniversary when Kimberly and Marc again went up to her Mom's home where her critical Aunt was visiting as well. Upon Kimberly stepping through the front door of her Mom's home, her Aunt promptly blurted out,” Kim Kim, look at you! You are so fat! What's happening to you? Do you intend to become the family fatty?”

Kim looked at her with serene confidence and said simply, "Oh, just putting on some beautiful honeymoon rolls for my loving hubby"! 

And Marc put his arm around her and beamed. 

“Just a minute,” he interrupted, putting his arm around Kim and his eyes flashing a bit. ”She’s my lovely, cuddleable, adorable, wonderful wife, not the family fatty. And I expect her to be addressed and referred to with respect.”

Both her aunt and mother backpedaled with apologies and that night Marc and Kimberly had another talk. He let her know in no uncertain terms that he was comfortable with her size and would like her to be as well, although he again promised to support any reasonable exercise or diet regimens that she desired. The truth was that Kim by now was pretty sure that diets definitely not what she really wanted at this point.

Later on that evening Kimberly got curious about her actual weight. She had tried to find out a few months earlier, after returning from her trip, but their one scale had not been where she expected. So on she used her Mom's medical slide scale. She kept moving the slide weight up and up, past 175 pounds and then past 180 pounds, coming to a balanced rest at 188 plump pounds. 

_"Two years ago,"_, she thought,_ "I would have died to see this. But, now, seventy three pounds in 24 months it doesn't seem so much_." 

And she smiled. 

As one might guess, Kimberly never got on that diet and exercise program. By their third wedding anniversary Kimberly was a comfortable bride of 211 pounds and was developing added girth from a fresh pregnancy. She and Marc went back to the same resort they shared their honeymoon at in the Pacific Islands as an anniversary gift to themselves. With her retiring from her career to take care of the baby they both knew it would be many years before they would have her time or money to do it again. 

During the visit, out under the southern hemisphere's warm January sun, Mark gazed contentedly at his wife's love handles, soft features, and abundant honeymoon rolls. Both he and Kimberly were content. 

While there they met up with another honeymooning couple they had met there a few years earlier. The couple recognized Marc immediately. After greeting each other and moving on the wife said to her husband, thinking Kim to be out of earshot, “Honey, what did I tell you? Remember? I told you, the way she was eating that bride is going to be a fat and happy blimpsize newlywed in a year or two. Well, was I right?” 

Marc and Kim happened to overhear the remark. He leaned over and gave her a smile and a kiss. 

She smiled back and he popped a coconut macaroon into her plump lips. The remarks of other didn’t matter any more.


----------



## Tornald (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you!

I did already like the story when I read it years ago on the Dimensons Board called "Honeymoon Rolls" and now it was a pleasure once more to read the slightly modified story again.


----------



## Observer (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought as I worked on this one that I recognized parts of the plotline - and you're right, both this version and Honeymoon Rolls, found here, were obviously inspired by a common and openly acknowledged original. HR has to have been something I did circa 2000-2001. When time allows I may combine the two into one.


----------



## Mack27 (Sep 1, 2008)

I enjoyed this story when I read it first and was a little upset when it got "toned down." So was the author, First. She had a problem with someone editing her TRUE story. It was a big long discussion on the old HTML weight board several years ago.

[*Editor's note*: What follows is allegedly the original from which all subsequent versions have followed; only some unacceptable language has been changed. In the posts above as promised and in response to a PM exchange are the merged and edited alternative versions of the story. Readers now have both versions. Enjoy!]

*Fat and Happy Bride
by First​*
*[Author's Note:* I have been reading the board for quite some time now and I felt it was time I pass on a story for the group. This is based on a very true story. Please let me know what you all think!]

--------------------------------------------------------

Deb and Dave got married at the solid age of 23. Dave was a pretty good-looking athletic guy and Deb was radiant, tanned and quite beautiful. Deb was trim, always staying fit, working out at the gym via aerobics with her girlfriends. She had weighed 115 lbs. at 5'6" for her entire adult life and was proud of her firm and toned body.

Wedding day brought happiness to both Dave and Deb and off they went for a 21-day honeymoon to the Virgin Islands. The weather was great and the romance even better. Over the first week, besides constant love making, the two newlyweds tanned on the beach and participated in the water sport activities as well as dinned at the fine resort restaurants. Week two of the honeymoon came about and the two tired of the water sports and just decided to lounge on the beach and relax. As week three rolled along Deb commented that she felt a little tummy bulge since they had been enjoying so much good food, but had gotten little exercise to burn off the extra calories, but she feared not as she knew when they arrived home she would work it off at the gym.

The honeymoon ended and the two newlyweds came home and headed back to work and start their lives as a married couple. Upon getting ready for work, her first morning back, Deb noticed a tightness in her skirt, but felt it was just because she had been wearing shorts and a bathing suit for the past three weeks. Much to her dismay, when she arrived at work that morning, several of the girls commented she had put on a honeymoon roll as her tummy was filling out the skirt quite nicely.

That night she skipped the gym, as she was tired from a long day at work. When arriving home she curiously hopped on the scale and saw that it now said 127 lbs. instead of 115 lbs. Well Deb thought to herself, a gain of 12 pounds during her in three week honeymoon was not the end of the world, especially since she would be back to the gym starting tomorrow to work it off.

Day two came and she skipped the gym again as she and friends went out for a few drinks after work to celebrate a co-workers birthday. At the little celebration Deb found herself enjoying a few snacks and a few more cigarettes then she use to smoke.

Day three came about and she skipped the gym again as she was running behind on some work and stayed late. While at work she and a co-worker ordered a pizza to eat while working. When she got home, Dave had not eaten and she decided she would cook him up something and felt compelled to eat with him as a loving newlywed.

Day four back from the honeymoon was a Friday and on Fridays the gang at work always went out for drinks after work to bring on the weekend. Dave joined her at the tavern and everyone had their usual good time. Several of the gals mentioned to Deb that she was quickly getting that happy married look, but she took it as meaning she seemed happy in her new marriage. Deb, snacked, ate a meal and smoked numerous cigarettes throughout the evening.

That weekend was a long three-day weekend with a Monday holiday and Dave and Deb just stayed at home after a hectic week at work after a long vacation. The two relaxed all three days and ordered pizza and Chinese delivered several times. Deb commented on how she was feeling really relaxed as a married woman.

Over the next three weeks Deb found her way to the gym four times only, as things were just always too hectic or she had engagements with her friends. When she went to the gym everyone always asked her how married life was treating her and a few patted her on the tummy when saying so, but she thought little of it.

Also, during those same three weeks Deb took advantage of a few of the gift certificates she had gotten at her wedding shower and went shopping for some new work suits. She wanted to treat herself to some new clothes, as she had been promoted just a few weeks before her marriage and just had not had the time to buy anything new while planning the wedding. When Deb went shopping, she had the sales gal measure her and pick the clothes off the rack that would fit her just as she had always done in the past and really did not pay much attention to the size.

A few more weeks passed and Deb made her way to the gym all of two more times as she was always feeling she was either too tired or too busy. Life at home was great and relaxing, as Deb loved getting home early and being a bit of a homebody and enjoying relaxation while watching TV and snacking or smoking.

Around the three-month mark of being married Deb was in the copy room at work making copies of a report due later in the day when she overheard two co-workers talking. One was complaining about gaining a few pounds and Deb thought to herself that she too had noticed a few extra pounds on this co-worker and thought she needed to diet. The other co-worker commented that it could be worse. At that point the girl complaining about her recent gain asked in what way. The other girl retorted, "Well you could be filling out like our newlywed Deb".

At that, the girl that had gained a few laughed and said, "God, if marriage does that to a person, its is a wonder anyone gets married now a days!" Both girls laughed and one closed by saying, "Well, lets not give up on Deb yet. Who knows maybe she will take a good look in the mirror soon and see she is turning into quite the plump newlywed".

Deb was irritated and could not believe her ears. That night after work she raced home and hopped on the scale. She expected to see at the most 125 to 130 lbs, but instead it rested on a nice round 146 pounds. She was shocked! She looked at herself in the mirror and could see a little difference compared to the old self she remembered, but also thought to herself that she carried the weight pretty good. But then she thought about gaining 31 pounds since marrying 3 months ago.Not good, she thought.

Well, it was now mid November and not the best time to be worrying about starting a diet with the holidays coming soon. Deb thought she would just watch herself over the next two months or so and then work hard to take it all off after the new year. Yes, that sounded okay and lets face she thought, the new year will be hear soon, so how much damage can a month and a half cause.

Thanksgiving came and then came the push to Christmas. There were lots of parties, especially now that Dave and Deb had to worry about both sides of the family and lots of friends. Deb was busy constantly with friends and loved the weekends where Dave and her could just hang out at home and be true homebodies.

Deb shopped a couple of times finding cute winter outfits that she liked and made sure they fit her well, as she could wanted to wear them to the many activities over the holidays.

Christmas weekend came and it was the first time Deb had seen a lot of the relatives since the wedding. Many commented how she had gained some weight since the wedding and Deb thought to herself, If only they knew she had gained 31 pounds since marrying.

While at Christmas dinner at her parent's home Deb overheard her Mother and Aunt talking. To her dismay she heard her Aunt comment that Deb had sure put some pounds on since her wedding. Deb knew her Mom would stick up for however.

Deb.s Mom then came back and said, "Well, it all started during the honeymoon. She came back showing a bit of a tummy on her from the Virgin Islands and she has just been steadily packing on the weight ever since".

To that the Aunt said, "At first I thought she might be preggers and you had forgotten to tell me, but then after getting close to her I could see it wasn't pregnancy weight"

Her Mom then laughed and commented back, "Its certainly not pregnancy weight. That tummy she is carrying now a days is nothing but lazy flabby fat"! And at the rate she has been gaining over the holidays I think we are going to have a full fledge porker in our family soon"!

Deb walked into the room at this point and both her Aunt and Mom laughed and said, "Here she is our plump newlywed! We were just talking about you." Deb quickly changed the subject.

At home that night Deb thought to herself that she had been pretty good over the holidays and that her Mom and Aunt were just full of crap and commenting more on her gain the first few months of marriage then any recent gain over the holidays. She then asked Dave if he thought she was getting to heavy and he said he knew she would lose it and wasn't worrying over it.

Three days after Christmas Deb got a call from a few of her girlfriends asking if she wanted to go out for lunch since her office was closed for Christmas week. She accepted, as she hadn't seen two of these girls for a while since she was too busy to go to the gym now a days. She met her three friends at the restaurant at 1 PM. They were already sitting at the table. Deb came up and surprised the girls as they were busy talking at the table. At this point one of the girls blurted out, "Oh my god, look at you girl...you're fat!" The other gave her a hug and poked her in the tummy and said, "Get back to the gym girl".

The four girls chatted the next two hours and as they were all getting up to leave one of the girls said, "Deb, the next time we get together, lets see less of you and a few less cigarettes in that mouth of yours...you are letting yourself go girl!"
Deb retorted back, "Don't worry, my New Years resolution is going to be to
get back in shape."

New Years weekend came and Dave and Deb went to a number of get togthers and at each one there was plenty to snack on and lots of time for Deb to smoke with friends. Several friends made comments about Deb's new married look, etc. throughout the weekend, but Deb shrugged it off saying these 31 pounds will soon go.

The first week of the new year started quickly and Deb had no time to start going to the gym or start a diet as she was preparing for a two week business travel assignment that she has each year, the third week of January, at the companies corporate office for training and seminars to start the new year off right. She then decided that she would start her exercise and diet regime after coming back from the two-week trip.

A few days before she was to go on the trip Deb decided she wanted to look spiffy while at the corporate office, so she went out and bought a few new outfits. While at the store the sales girl that always services her commented, "At the pace you are going, we won't be seeing you at our store any more. Looks like you will be graduating soon to our store downtown." Deb asked her what she meant by that? The sales girl came back, "Well, you know. Only our downtown store handles the plus sizes".

Deb just stood there speechless. The sales girl, now a bit uncomfortable, tried to make up for her comment and said, "Oh don't worry, they have all sorts of great selections for the fuller figures."

Deb left the mall store and got in her car and lit a cigarette. As she drove down the street towards home she was lost in thought about what the sales girl had said and fumed to herself, "How dare she say that to me. I am not that big". At that moment she felt a burning sensation down on her tummy. Deb slowed the car and looked down towards her waist and saw that an ash from her cigarette had landed on her tummy that was now protruding out far enough that it would catch an errant ash. She quickly brushed the ash away and then went back down to her tummy and patted it, half in amazement that it was sticking out that far. She felt it again and saw how soft it now was and then felt hunger come over her and decided to drive through to get a Big Mac and some fries. As she ordered she thought, "Oh, really smart...a Big Mac to fill my growing belly."

Deb arrived home before Dave and decided it was time to get on the scale once again. She got near the scale and looked at her tummy and said, "Well, no more than 155 pounds I bet...at the very most". On the scale she climbed and the needled bounced high at first and then low and came to a rest at a startling 171 pounds. "No!", Deb screamed. "Something must be wrong with this scale". "It can't be on zero". Deb checked the scale and repositioned it. Got back on and this time she felt better as it now only said 169 pounds.

Deb contemplated what had happened....23 pounds over the holidays and 31 prior to that, for a total gain of 54 pounds since getting married almost five months earlier. Well, she thought, "I am not telling anyone about this as I will be losing it after I come back from the two week business trip".

Deb headed off on her annual two-week business trip happily in her new fitting suits. Normally the two weeks went by fairly quick as there was lots of work and seminars and the rest of the time she would normally spend at the pool or playing tennis. Deb arrived and there she saw all the familiar faces she ran into every year. In the hotel lobby she ran into two gals that she always spent time with at the pool. They were already in their bathing suits and came running up to Deb where one of the girls said, "Hey there, meet you at the pool. Looks like it a one piecer for you this year now that you have gotten married and matronly". The other girl said, "Oh, leave her alone. Deb's just a happy queensize girl now". The two left urging Deb to come to the pool.

Deb went to her room that overlooked the pool from three floors up. Deb looked down and could see lots of faces she knew and lots of slim bodies that only a year ago she could boast as not being as toned or tanned as hers. After thinking things over Deb decided she was tired from her flight and would just relax in her room for the rest of the afternoon and evening. She then sat back on the bed, turned on the TV and comfortably smoked her cigarettes, snack from the mini bar and ordered room service.

The seminars went well and Deb enjoyed the sessions. She eventually, after hanging in her room most afternoons and evenings, headed to the pool at the end of the first week. When she got down there it was great to see all her old acquaintances. No one mentioned her weight and she felt only a few people gave her that odd look.

On Sunday, Deb was relaxing at poolside, when a woman, somewhat older than Deb, came by with her husband and said, "Deb, Deb, is that you?" Deb, lying on the sun chair, looked up and said yes. The woman then said, "Oh, it is you. I saw you yesterday, but I told my husband that it can't be you because Deb doesn't have a fat belly on her....guess I was wrong".

Deb kind of laughed and said, "Well its me". The lady then said, "Goodnesss it good to see you. Remember me, I am Jean, the girl that roomed with you two years ago and hung around with you last year".

Deb said she remembered and asked her how she was and what was knew in her life. The woman (Jean) replied she was doing great and that her and her hubby had moved to LA. Then the woman said to Deb, "Well, I can see what you have been doing since last year.....looks like you discovered food. Goodness, I bet you have put on a good 50 pounds." Deb smiled. The woman changed the subject and the two conversed for several hours while Deb snacked and smoked. When the woman got up to leave she gave Deb a hug and said, "Sweetie, please take care of yourself! You are not the girl I use to know. You smoke too much now and your fat and getting fatter...you too young!"

This depressed Deb and she spent the last week of the seminar only leaving her room to go to the sessions and get breakfast. The rest of the time she got comfortable with room service, the mini bar, the TV and her cigarettes.

Upon the first week of returning from the business trip, Deb only had time to be a homebody and catch up at work. So the exercise and diet program was to be delayed yet another week.

The next week was scrapped as well as Dave had exciting news when he came home and told Deb they were both going to get away in seven days for a week in the mountains with a group of friends to go skiing.one of Debs delights from past years.

So Deb decided to hold off from started her program until after the ski trip. Deb prepped all week for the trip getting things in order at work and shopping until she dropped for new ski outfits as she knew nothing from last year would fit.

Dave and Deb arrived late in the evening at the mountain resort lodge and got a good night sleeps so they would be on the slopes first thing in the morning the next day. The day was perfect for skiing and Dave pushed him and the group hard to get in as many runs throughout the morningsomething Deb and him always did every time they skied with the group in the past.

Around 11 AM Deb tired and stated she would let everyone go on without her as she should go take a break in the lodge. The group skied the rest of the day away while Deb rested safely and comfortably in the lodge enjoying the warmth, relaxation, snacks and her cigarettes.

Day two saw the group get another early start, but Deb decided she was a bit sore from the day before and would just relax down at the lodge as she did yesterday afternoon. The same held true for day three.

The evening of day three everyone was heading down to the bar in the lodge to have a few drinks before dinner. While in the bar Deb decided she would call her Mom, to check in, from one of the payphones off an adjoining hallway off the bar. While Deb was waiting for her my Mom to answer the phone she could hear two of the girls from the group coming down the hall to join the group. They stopped just around the corner from the payphone by the newspaper rack, where Deb could now make out what they were chatting about.

Deb heard the first girl say, I say we will only see her out on the slopes one more time the rest of the week.

The second girl replied, Hell. I am betting we do not see her out there at all the rest of the week. God, did you see her out there two mornings ago? She looked like the Abdominal Snowman out there. And how many times did she stop to puff on a cigarette?

The first girl then said, Yeah, it is sad to see this happen to Deb, as she was always so slim and beautiful. It is amazing how marriage can turn someone into a Lane Bryant customer over night.

The two girls headed into the lounge and Deb could hear on of them say, We better hurry and get to the buffet before Fat Debbie gets there!, followed by laughter.

The next morning Deb made sure she was out on the slopes with everyone else, first thing. She stayed with the group until lunchtime where she announced she was just too pooped and would rest up in the lodge for the afternoon.

One of the other girls then said, Yeah, I am going to join Deb as well. The extra twenty pounds I am still carrying from having the baby two months ago has got me pooped after four days of skiing now as well. I guess us fatties will just sit the afternoon out. She poked Deb in her belly and said, Lets go eat!

Well, the next three days Deb stayed off the slopes even though Dave urged her to come out as the weather conditions were perfect. Each day one or two other people took parts of the day off as well, which made the relaxing in the lodge all the more enjoyable for Deb as she had company.

The ski week ended and Deb and Dave arrived home safely with no broken bones. Dave was exhilarated by the trip as he had skied it all week just like Deb and him use to do it in years and trips in the past. Deb, was relaxed and couldnt help but notice that her outfits had gotten a little snug over the week.

Well, Monday was back to work and of course that meant Deb had to spend the next several days getting caught up, so there was no time to get on the diet and exercise program this week. She vowed the week after she was going to start.

That weekend, Deb went to her Moms home where her Aunt was visiting as well for an afternoon visit. Upon Deb stepping through the front door of her Moms home, her Aunt blurted out, Debbie, Debbie, look at you! You are so fat! Whats happening to you?

Debs Mom replied for Deb saying, Oh dont you remember me telling you last Christmas that Deb was going to be out family fatty. Shes just gotten there quicker than we all expected. I guess my youngest girl just likes her food too much now.

After chatting for awhile Debs Mom and Aunt convinced Deb to get on the scale. Deb, in her mind knew she had gained a bit on the ski trip and figured her 169 lbs weight, of five plus weeks ago, was now most likely in the mid 170s. So on she went on her Moms medical slide scale. She kept moving the slide weight up and up, past 175 pounds and then past 180 pounds, coming to a balanced rest at 188 plump pounds. Deb almost died as she saw the scale number. Her Mom and Aunt laughed and both blurted out, Definitely the family fatty!

Well, Deb never got on that diet and exercise program and by her one-year wedding anniversary she was a comfortable one-year bride of 211 pounds. Dave and her went back to the same resort they shared their honeymoon at in the Virgin Islands, this time for two weeks for their anniversary gift to themselves. 

While there they met up with another honeymooning couple they had met there a year earlier. The couple recognized Dave immediately and then the wife said to her husband, Honey, what did I tell you last year? Remember? I told you, the way Deb is eating she is going to be the Fat And Happy blimpsize newlywed in a year. Well, was I right?


----------

